# Traditional trout derby "reels" in kids



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

AKRON, Ohio - A great time will be the catch of the day for kids at this long time Metroparks event.

More...


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I was at the derby yesterday with Goodyear and we had over 1300 total attend. I have pics in my gallery from the derby and can't get them into a post. Any help would be appreciated. Lots of fish caught and some very large rainbows took home the trophies. Even met a few people from OGF. The kids had a great time, weather was the best ever.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Trout derbies are GREAT! The kids have a blast, and I know when I work them, I get as much enjoyment out of getting them fishing as they do catching the fish!

I'm glad the weather held off for you guys. Awesome turnout!


----------

